# Touch something metal before you handle audio equipment in Winter.



## MillburyAuditorium (Jan 15, 2010)

Well being winter and dry everywhere it is easy to get a shock when touching something metal,
The other day I go into the auditorium to get ready for Drama rehearsal. I am wearing a woolish coat and the auditorium has rug int it. So I go over to the sound board and touch it and I get a shock and a faint pop out of the speakers, scared me, lukcily I cant gain enough electricity to do any harm with friction.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually to get a static shock you have to release something on the order of thousands of volts, but it is way down in the micro-amps range (at least this is what I have been lead to believe). In any event, I live in the second driest state in the US, I get shocks every time I touch the hand-rail on the stairs in the theatre. You get used to it. As for popping your speakers, that could be bad, though it makes me wonder if your console is grounded correctly.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Jan 15, 2010)

How should it be grounded?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 16, 2010)

If the sound console in question has a 3 prong plug and plugged into to a properly grounded receptacle (see Outlet tester), likely it's fine, just the nature of the beast.

Years ago, I had several lighting consoles (all one manufacturer's family) that would crash if one accidentally discharged static on them. Just touching the face panel, not inside or anything. I learned to always discharge myself first. I resfused to wear an ESD wrist strap just to push <GO>, although that is an option.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, Yeah it should be grounded right then.

I am always looking for more ways to 'accidentally' damage our Status so the schools forced to buy a new one ​


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 17, 2010)

I always am shocking myself with static shock. I let motor chains in from 50ft or so in the air very quickly with no gloves. I can throw fire from several inches away from the handrail.


----------



## zuixro (Jan 17, 2010)

My car has cloth seats. In the winter (low humidity is good for static shocks) I get shocked whenever I get out of the car and touch the door. I've thought about running a copper wire up the steering column and around the wheel or something to keep me grounded, but for now I've settled for just touching the metal trim inside the car every so often.


----------



## Soxred93 (Jan 25, 2010)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> I am always looking for more ways to 'accidentally' damage our Status so the schools forced to buy a new one ​



Just remember, your status may suck, but I'm sure there are plenty of schools out there using even worse memory consoles who would love to have your status. Be thankful for what you have, not what you don't have.


----------



## chris325 (Jan 25, 2010)

Remember, if it brings up the lights most of the time and will make the people that you need to make happy happy, it works for you.

(But yes, I am sick of Colortran products.)


----------



## Kally123 (Jan 25, 2010)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> Oh, Yeah it should be grounded right then.​
> 
> 
> I am always looking for more ways to 'accidentally' damage our Status so the schools forced to buy a new one ​


 
Even though the board may be grounded properly; if the rest of the system is not on the same isolated ground you could still get the pops. Learning to discharge yourself is probably the best and cheapest way to deal with the situation.


----------

